# today is my first day at becoming an adult student again



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

I dont know if i have mentioned it or not , but i decided togo back to school to develop my chef skills and become a pastry chef .Today is the first day of the year long course , so im sure it will be pretty relaxed , but im so looking forward to studying and learning new skills and the artistic side of me is just jumping out of my skin to get learning. Its an international college so i am going to be with students from a few different countries which is so exciting. 

Im sure im going to be the granny of the class Im 41 

will keep you updated as to how im going


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good luck in your new adventure, Tessa! Keep us posted.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey Tessa how exciting for you! Keep us posted on how things are going. I will be starting culinary school next year and I am turning 40 next month.. Granny powers unite!


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

You will have to let us know how you first day went.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

met some of the other students, there was about 80 in the afternoon session , but there are only 14 or so in the patisserie class which im in, all the rest of the students were in professional chef or front of house classes.

there was a real mix of nations, china, korea, taiwan, india,bangladesh, 
the people in my class seem really nice, there was one older lady there so i didnt feel like a complete granny :talk::talk:
Today we basically just met each other, met the tutors etc, tommorow we settle down for study


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Ya you wouldn't be the only one, most classes tend to be a good mix of age and race. My baking and pastry class however wasn't a great mix of sexes...I was only 1 of 4 guys in a class of 20 and the other 3 guys rarely showed for class...awkward but worked in my favor none the less 

Have fun and congrats.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

Tessa.. What does front of house classes mean?


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

is hospitality business managment, and bar tenders, and serving staff/baristas,etc
chefs tend to work back of the house and serving staff/maitre ds/managers/baristas work front of the house, ie more contact with the dining/drinking patrons


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

thank you for clearing that up for me. Makes perfect sense!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

hey Tessa - Good Luck to you!! Sounds like a great adventure  And don't worry, you're only a spring chicken. I'm 43 and just started my own business - getting more grey hairs but its soooo much better than working for anyone else.

DC


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Tessa- Congrats!! I did the same thing a year ago for my "mid-life crises" at 40- enrolled in culinary school (only part time though). Decided it was something I needed to do for myself. Don't want to die in an office.....LOL I have found a mix of ages (a few older, most younger) and ethnicities at my school as well, and we are very small school. But it is what I love!! Good luck!!


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

we are in theory classes at the moment , and am relearning some things i had forgotton as well as learning new stuff. I am just loving being a student again and our class has gone up to 16 now and its such a cool class, 
Im getting a buzz just from being there which is so very cool.


----------



## chamo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm 34 and going back to school too...I'm nervous


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

its so much fun being back at school again 
im sure you will enjoy it


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Tessa -- how fabulous. I used to do supplemental courses every once in awhile, but have not in many years. I'm 37 (gulp 38 next month) and am going through quite a transition (in a few areas of life). Once things settle out a bit, I would love to start a side business again as well as finish my book. SO, I have been toying with at least taking a few courses for technique brush-up, special interest, management.... I don't know if I'll be able to even sit through a whole lecture though LOL :crazy: I think about all of the coursework / lectures received and given / lab work I did in grad school... good gravy! 

Thank you for keeping us posted.
Cheers!


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been MIA for a little bit, i had this huge assignment to do last week that showed differences between , french, chinese and indian patissery styles... it was so interesting and i put a lot of effort in to it , presented it yesterday , and it went down very well. Im absolutly full of a rotton cold at the moment which really sucks, especially as i have just started a new job too, not a good look to start at a new job and have to take some time off , but my boss is very nice and made me come home yesterday, and im off this morning as well. 

So if you dont see much of me its not that i dont want to be here its just im tied up with school and work etc.
Hope you all are well and look forward to catching up with you soon


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Congrats Tessa, and hope you feel better.
Get Well soon.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Get some garlic / cayenne soup into you and you'll be right as rain and ready for more presentations! :roll: Work and school -- you are fabulous!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

sounds like a blast Tessa, it'd be interesting in reading about your French, Chinese and Indian pastry research.
ditto garlic and onions....hot chicken soup.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

and i just dont feel like cooking , im going to crash out and have a nanna nap and hopefully sleep it out of my system, i have been upping my intake of vitamin C and taking garlic and echinacia(sp) thank you for your sympathy everybody , as soon as im feeling perky again i will chat more , and shroom will tell you more about my presentation


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

:smiles:Come on ladies!! We are NOT old, grannie types (some may be grandmothers or nana's- or like me a mother of 2 young kids-Samm is almost 2) Point being we are the same age. 40 is the new 30- 50 is the new 40 and so on....:lol: But we ARE all tired and overworked and feel we were old enough to retire!!!!!!

canadiangirl:roll:

Tessa, Congrats!! Learning is good for the soul!(& brain!) Sure hope you feel better soon!


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

I find it very fun. It's amazing how much fun something can be when you choose to do it. Being 47 I went through the OMG I'll be the old man hehehehe NOT. I love it :smiles:

Mike


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

its so cool to see how many of us older students there are out there way to go phoenix good on you , in my class there is myself and a lovely korean lady who would be in the 40+ age group all the rest of the students would be between 18and 29


----------



## nugget (Oct 26, 2007)

hey best of luck tessa! 

You're choice to do that is really inspiring:smiles:


----------

